# Nightmares



## Swarmy (Oct 18, 2015)

How often do you have nightmares?

Do you remember them in the morning?

Do you have any nightmares that repeat more than one night?

Which was your worst nightmare?


----------



## Houka02 (Oct 18, 2015)

Not really kinda rare really. When I was younger I would get them all of the time. Worst...probably the series of them I get as a teen, they all connect but varied. Stoker psycho killer type, things about fears, a more torment one with some guy (feel like one of those big time villains that know your weaknesses and tries to break ya down). Not the best of times but becouse of that not many thing scare me at all.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been having bad dreams about an ex girlfriend of mine for some reason. I don't remember the details but they involve her hurting me again


----------



## Itachі (Oct 18, 2015)

Eh, I've had dreams where people chase me and try to kill me but that usually ends up in an exciting battle where they end up dead. So I wouldn't really say I have nightmares anymore. The most recent one I'd classify as a nightmare is where a chick gave birth to my child. That was scary as fuck.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 18, 2015)

I have them pretty much every night, and tend to remember them very vividly. I've had nightly nightmares for over ten years now.
I've had some repeated dreams before, but not many.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 18, 2015)

My recurring nightmares tend to involve giant reptiles or insects for some reason.


----------



## Swift (Oct 18, 2015)

About once a week, sometimes way less. I remember them most of the time.



em senpai said:


> I've been having bad dreams about an ex girlfriend of mine for some reason. I don't remember the details but they involve her hurting me again



This.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Do you have any nightmares that repeat more than one night?


I used to have one dream annually from first grade until sixth grade: my school would go into lock down and every student had to file into the cafeteria and stack all of the tables up super high and then climb onto them. As soon as everyone was on a pile of tables, lions would burst into the room and leap for us. One by one, students would fall to their doom, until it was finally my time.

Except the last time I had the dream I managed to run out of the cafeteria after falling before the lions devoured me. I made it out of the school and jumped into a car and tried to drive out of the parking lot, but it'd turned into a labyrinth full of panthers. I eventually made it through the maze and drove off the lot. Never had the dream again.

Also, for years I had occasional dreams about a girl who was my best friend in grade school. I had a huge crush on her and always regretted not telling her. She only stopped appearing in my dreams within the past couple years (I'm 19 now.) Her name was Holly Clark. None of those were scary dreams, but most were bitter sweet if not straight up depressing.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I used to have one dream annually from first grade until sixth grade: my school would go into lock down and every student had to file into the cafeteria and stack all of the tables up super high and then climb onto them. As soon as everyone was on a pile of tables, lions would burst into the room and leap for us. One by one, students would fall to their doom, until it was finally my time.
> 
> Except the last time I had the dream I managed to run out of the cafeteria after falling before the lions devoured me. I made it out of the school and jumped into a car and tried to drive out of the parking lot, but it'd turned into a labyrinth full of panthers. I eventually made it through the maze and drove off the lot. Never had the dream again.
> 
> Also, for years I had occasional dreams about a girl who was my best friend in grade school. I had a huge crush on her and always regretted not telling her. She only stopped appearing in my dreams within the past couple years (I'm 19 now.) Her name was Holly Clark. None of those were scary dreams, but most were bitter sweet if not straight up depressing.



Quoting forever.


----------



## ? (Oct 19, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> How often do you have nightmares?



Every few days.



> Do you remember them in the morning?



Yes.


> Do you have any nightmares that repeat more than one night?



Yes. Also, sometimes they continue where the last one left off. 



> Which was your worst nightmare?



Bad enough to not want to talk about openly.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> How often do you have nightmares?
> 
> Do you remember them in the morning?
> 
> ...


Hey, I wanted to make this thread. 
Except I wanted to ask how do you people fight with those demons.

*What do you do to avoid bad dreams?

*Swarmy, add that question, I may not never sleep anymore.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Houka02 (Oct 19, 2015)

I just got used to them and they faded away.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 19, 2015)

used to have night terrors as a child. those weren't very fun. i don't have nightmares anymore. honestly, i can't remember the last time i did


----------



## zoro (Oct 19, 2015)

I usually don't have a lot of nightmares

I dreamt about my ex girlfriend every night for about a month after she dumped me earlier this year, and most of those dreams weren't pleasant

I also had a nightmare where I was chased by slenderman two days ago


----------



## Kusa (Oct 19, 2015)

I almost never have nightmares. I had one where I killed someone else and had to live in guiltiness. That did suck like hell. Most of the time my dreams are pretty cool. Much cooler than my rl to be honest because when will I ever get the opportunity to jump on a peach wedding cake that is big like a highrise ?


----------



## Tarot (Oct 19, 2015)

actually, I also occasionally will have a nightmare that I'm at my old job again or in high school again.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

The worst is when you're already half-awake and actually _understand_ you are sleeping, but you still can't move. The terror. 

I used to have times when I think I've woken up, but it also was the part of the dream. Could have had like three awakenings, it was exhausting.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> How often do you have nightmares?


 Once a month.



> Do you remember them in the morning?


tend to remember them. Especially the hardcore ones. Till this day I remember 



> Do you have any nightmares that repeat more than one night?


The repetitive one is either my teeth are falling (Common one I know) The pain is real.

Or body horror. Like having a damn hole on my face.

Or losing the people I love.



> Which was your worst nightmare?


I do have the worst but probably not gonna share that one. 

There was one nightmare where I was in a shrine, suddenly things turn black and white, I'm in this wooden house. And there's this Geisha severed head on the ground, shrieking at me


----------



## Megu-Nee (Oct 21, 2015)

i can't remember much.. usually they involve scary ghosts/monsters

does inception nightmare count? i had dreams of me waking up and doing mundane things.. and then i wake up feeling disorientated.

 the worst time was when i "woke up" about three times before waking up for real


----------



## Roman (Oct 21, 2015)

I've had a recurring nightmare occasionally where I was in some sort of cave tunnel or an abandoned house like those really old brothels. I was being chased by.....something. I don't know what it was but I knew I had to get away with it and the only way to do so was to wake up.

That's the sort of dream I get before I experience sleep paralysis. It happened to me several times in the past and it is indeed absolutely terrifying despite knowing exactly how it works. Can't say I've had too many other nightmares before. I get very, VERY weird dreams, but none of them are ever really nightmares.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2015)

I remember when I was 10 or so and I was terribly sick. I kept having the same recurring nightmare where my best friend stabbed me with a tree branch. I think it was some sort of a vision cause that same best friend got me in trouble with the wrong people and left me to fight them while he ran away.


----------



## Vix (Oct 21, 2015)

I remember all of my dreams, and I'm very aware that I'm dreaming. Usually it's a dead giveaway if I'm inside my house and I'm unable to turn on the lights, because apparently electricity doesn't exist in my dreams. It's dark, always dark and eerie.

My nightmares consist of anything and everything creepy that's possible. I always remember them. Oh yeah, I dream about living in the house I grew up as a child a lot, my siblings and I all dream about that house and it never having electricity. We later found out a child died in that house prior to us ever living there.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2015)

I had one last night, been a looooong time. 

So I'm in this house. It's my house I guess? Or some kind of house turned into a dorm sort of thing? 

I have a huge space to myself. 

There's a hallway that leads out to a massive main space. It's all mine. 

You enter the door and the entire wall is a bunch of huge windows with elaborate wrought iron designs in front of them. 

It has a sort of wall sticking out that covers behind it two beds for some reason, the bathroom is at a door just before that odd outcropping wall. 

At night time I heard something... or something just woke me up suddenly, I got up and walked along that hallway, the lights from outside played across the windows eerily. 

As I reached the end I spotted a massive hulking silhouette of a figure, I ducked behind a wall quickly and it let out this horrific growl. 

I ran out to the main room and there were some people out there, friends I would say although they are nobody I know in real life. 

The dream ends after that.


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 31, 2015)

Haze said:


> I remember all of my dreams, and I'm very aware that I'm dreaming. Usually it's a dead giveaway if I'm inside my house and I'm unable to turn on the lights, because apparently electricity doesn't exist in my dreams. It's dark, always dark and eerie.
> 
> My nightmares consist of anything and everything creepy that's possible. I always remember them. Oh yeah, I dream about living in the house I grew up as a child a lot, my siblings and I all dream about that house and it never having electricity. We later found out a child died in that house prior to us ever living there.


Same here, my dreams are very, very vivid and I remember them well after I wake up. I've had all sorts of nightmares - from nuclear bombs to rapes to gunshots to just plain old swordfights. There's just blood and death everywhere. Mostly they're to do with my family members so yeah, they're pretty horrifying.


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 31, 2015)

I had a nightmare about my mother dieing and nobody showed up at her funeral because I forgot to send the invitations.

Have to tell my mom about that dream she will like that.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 12, 2015)

Never had a nightmare as far as I remember but sometime I may have some creepy dark tone dreams,these are the only dreams that are nearest to be called nightmares for me


----------



## Bender (Nov 13, 2015)

em senpai said:


> I've been having bad dreams about an ex girlfriend of mine for some reason. I don't remember the details but they involve her hurting me again



This.

I have a nightmare fetish and hardly scared by anything supernatural. When it comesto shit with my Ex-gf I become


----------



## Asriel (Nov 13, 2015)

I actually haven't had a nightmare in... I can't remember. 

That said, I may have bad dreams, but nothing scary or disturbing that'd make me wake up or fearful.

However... I used to have these pretty crazy advanced night terror deals. Would wake up from a nightmare and feel like I'm still in it... and start muttering gibberish about things for hours, terrified.

That hasn't happened since I was a young teen though.


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

I would have frequent night terrors, they were pretty brutal and I'd wake up super paranoid. Haven't had any for almost a year now.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 17, 2015)

I have like 1 or 2 nightmares a year.


They're usually "end of days" type nightmares. Floods, earthquakes, meteors, volcanoes...I've had dreams with all those as the main antagonist.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 17, 2015)

I used to have a lot of nightmares in high school, a reoccurring one specifically that involved a gunman being on the loose at my high school. It's strange because I don't think there were a lot of incidents involving school shootings going on at that time, but I would always have that nightmare.

It was terrifying because I would either be running around the school trying to escape, hiding, or getting caught and being shot - but then waking up just as I "died" 

I also used to have pretty bad nightmares about something bad happening to my parents, to the point of crying in my sleep.


----------



## Stein (Nov 17, 2015)

I haven't had a nightmare for a few years.. But I do have _really _weird dreams... A lot of which just make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 17, 2015)

I also have a reoccurring one where I'm back in high school and I see the girl that I had a huge crush on. I try to talk with her, but I can't get near her.

She died irl, right after high school. I think some part of me wished I'd talked with her more.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh Smoke... I'm so sorry... 



Smoke said:


> I have like 1 or 2 nightmares a year.
> 
> 
> They're usually "end of days" type nightmares. Floods, earthquakes,  meteors, volcanoes...I've had dreams with all those as the main  antagonist.


I sometimes still get these. Less so nightmares for me and more... _stressful _adventures  I guess? Y'know stuff like commanding crowds of people to evacuate or  getting to people you care about  or places in time... Like you're on a  countdown timer I suppose.


----------



## ? (Nov 19, 2015)

Not often, but when they happen, they scare me awake pretty bad.


----------



## Cereza (Nov 24, 2015)

I remember I used to have 2 recurring nightmares when I was a child.

in one of them there were these one winged black birds that would appear out of nowhere accompanied by some creepy background music, and the atmosphere looked sepia in color.


The other one was me lying on my bed, about to fall asleep and suddenly falling down and landing inside a white coffin, then it would close and I would fall again and land in a smaller coffin >.<  until I'd fall asleep.




I don't recall any nightmares as an adult.


----------



## kire (Nov 25, 2015)

I usually remember everything I dream.  It's been a long time since I had a classic "nightmare."  My so called nightmares as of late seem to consist of my stressful life situations.  I couldn't sleep the other night because I kept dreaming of my troubles.  I had to medicate last night to get some rest.

The worst dreams I have are of something happening to my kids or my parents dying.

The usual dreams with monster, zombies or aliens, I find rather enjoyable..usually.  Though I do wake up tired from all the head chopping and such.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 1, 2015)

I have one reoccurring nightmare. Its a fever dream. I've been having it since I was like 5, and like I said I only get it when I get sick. I actually can't remember it. I can never remember, but every time I have it, I know I've had it. It feels so strange and I never make it to the end.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 1, 2015)

I used to have this dream often when I was younger that I died and went to heaven but heaven was super boring.  I would sit singing hymns all day but I hated it inside.  However my brain had been remade.  The real me was inside, horrified but unable to express himself.  Outside me was smiling like a moron.  Cheerfully singing eternity away...


----------



## Atem (Dec 1, 2015)

There's this nightmare I keep having where my mom comes back from the dead, and I end up having to kill her. In my defense, she was totally acting like a deadite pretending to be my mom.

As Ash would say "shoot first, think never."

Mind you the first time it happened it was more along the lines of "strangle first, think never" but I digress.

The ways I have been killing her have become increasingly comical though. Which has been making them considerably less terrifying, and a far cry from the "it's really me, don't do this!" ones. Where she was crying her eyes out. 

Those were depressing.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

Last night I had a nightmare (though I hesitate to call it that because it didn't so much scare me as it did unnerve me) where I was a seasoned homicide cop who was searching for a renowned serial killer along with my newbie partner. We somehow found ourselves deep in some creepy ass woods and explored an even creepier cave, but we didn't find anything. We hopped in our car and started to drive off, but just then, a naked woman darted past us and into the cave from where we'd just came from. 

My partner was driving, and I told her to turn around so we could follow the woman, but she was hesitant for some reason. I eventually convinced her, and we returned to the cave. This time, the cave walls were coated with blood, and we found hacked off limbs laying about. My partner took the lead (but for whatever reason insisted on keeping her weapon holstered), while I covered her back. Suddenly I saw a shadow lunge for my partner, and I fired twice: once at the assailant's arm, and once at one of his legs. This successfully incapacitated the assailant, who turned out to be the serial killer (played in my dream by Danny Glover.)

A couple of backup officers arrived just as a couple dozen people of various ages, races, and occupations started emerging from within the cave, ready to attack. Glover raised his hand and stopped them. He then explained how he'd be indoctrinating people into some cult, and he was only killing those who threatened the group's secret nature. He had followers in nearly ever tier of society, and then it was revealed that my partner was also one of his followers: a mole planted into the police department (she apparently did a piss poor job.) 

I wanted to pull some vigilante shit and blow Glover's head off right then and there, but my partner protested. One of the other cops said they'd handle it from here and told me to escort my partner out to the car. We exchanged knowing looks and I complied. Once we were outside, the two cops whipped out their guns and began mass executing Glover and all of his followers. From outside, my partner heard what was happening and tried to run back in, but I stopped her by shooting her once in the back.

Then I woke up.


----------



## Viper (Dec 1, 2015)

I had a dream I won the lottery

woke up...


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 1, 2015)

it wasn't a dream, you really did win


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 1, 2015)

I mean ... there were these few times ...**


----------



## coolgamingmedia (Dec 10, 2015)

I read your post, some of you have special nightmare. For me, its surely being kill by a bullet in the heart, we don't feel really good in the morning after that


----------



## Tangle (Dec 11, 2015)

I have really vivid ones every night which is probably due to my meds 

As someone who has experienced really scary sleeping paralysis regular nightmares rarely frightens me anymore tho.


----------



## Saru (Dec 12, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> How often do you have nightmares?



almost never



> Do you remember them in the morning?



almost always 



> Do you have any nightmares that repeat more than one night?



no, but i have had continuations, even several years after a specific nightmare sequence.



> Which was your worst nightmare?



my entire family was being targeted by a mafia which had somehow undermined the executive and legal authorities. they started killing my entire family one by one via explosion, many of them in front of my eyes (the way i dream, i am somewhat omniscient, so i can see things that occur beyond the vision of my dream self). i was actually so shaken up by this dream, i had to check on my loved ones and tell them i loved them when i awoke.


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 12, 2015)

Whenever I dream it is only nightmares.  There is probably some deep-seeded psychological issue going on there but damned if I am motivated to figure it out.


----------



## Uchicha Itachi (Dec 15, 2015)

I had a nightmare that I was sleeping and dreaming.. and did various crimes ect. thinking it was a dream.
Then it was not really a dream I was awake the whole time.. in the real world.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 27, 2016)

I come home from holiday to find my fridge stocked with a variety of exotic beers. As is the exclusive province of dreams, I'm suddenly transported to a bowling alley  my grandfather supposedly owns equipped with its own alcoholic vending machine. I need to take a piss so I try the washroom, but there seems to be something in the way of opening the door. I push harder and some disgruntled brown kid flies out of the doorway flinging piss at me from his fingers. My first thought then was what if he has some kind of disease, nonetheless I wrestle him to the ground like a gator for disrespecting me like that. After a few moments of wrangling some white cowboy comes out of nowhere and starts openly shooting into the crowds. Next thing I know I'm on the run from him and his cronies up a European mountainside. The rest of the story is pretty complicated to tell so I'm just going to end it here, but basically it ends with me chucking stones at Jason Vorhees in a cobblestone driveway.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 27, 2016)

I haven't had a nightmare at any point in my life apart from when I was very young.

It's fucking bullshit, I'm legitimately envious of people that have nightmares/crazy dreams

95% of the dreams I remember consist of mundane tasks.

I dream about just doing normal, daily shit. Like an entire dream centring around my morning routine. 

The upside to them however is how believable  they are. I often wake up thinking they actually happened.

I also get stuck in dream loops a la false awakenings. Record being about 30 times.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 27, 2016)

I haven't had any nightmares for a long time. I don't remember the last one I had either.


----------



## Psychic (Jan 27, 2016)

I have these recurring about 3 things : flying, stairway to hell and dracula.

In the dracula dream, I'm always being chase by him and I think I got away most of the time. I remember the first time I dreampt of dracula and got away, then the following night it continued in a part 2 version of it and I was like....what the fuck? and I think I fought him and won.

In some of my dreams, I always remember I could fly and when I'm being chased, I start flapping my arms and running and it actually works, though my landings are not too great and I crashed into a tree once.

I tend to dream of this old high school at night. In the basement was a door that lead to a long spiraling stairs that never seem to end. I knew it was a gateway to hell. I never walked all the way down but I did see some ghosts or demon walked past me down there. I think I even saw a high school that looked like that in real life.


----------



## Milady (Jan 27, 2016)

I have zombie dreams every now and then. I just don't like it when I have to run away from them.......


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a lot of problems with nightmares, night terrors, and sleep paralysis. 

Most common nightmare/terror I have involves obviously-dead ghost children, usually wearing masks, showing up in unexpected places. Most commonly looking in windows at night. Sometimes singing or whispering or making weird noises. It's almost always the same three kids, which makes it even more fucked up. 

My house has a weird history so when I spend too much time on paranormal blogs I start thinking that's why. In all honesty though, I have no fucking clue. Probably just something I read/saw when I was eight that traumatized me.


----------



## Samehada (Jan 27, 2016)

I have some experience with night terrors. They are horrible things to deal with. I remember waking up to immediately standing on my bed panicking about a large spider I thought I saw. 

When I was younger I had reoccurring nightmares:
- Being chased by a dinosaur to eventually being eaten.
- The common falling dream and waking up right when you hit the ground.
- Demon babies. Not even joking, I fought demon babies in my dreams and it terrified me.


----------



## baconbits (Jan 28, 2016)

I had a nightmare after playing Dark Souls.  I had been in this section where there's a sewer and this giant rat is out there, waiting for you to enter this wide open area.  Well I have a fear of rodents.  In my dream one of those giant rats ran down the hallway and started to lunge at my wife so I covered her... and woke up hitting her with both hands for no reason.

That time it wasn't the dream that scared me but my thoughts when I woke up, because my wife was pregnant at the time and I thought "I could seriously hurt the baby if I don't get control of these freaking dreams".


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 11, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> How often do you have nightmares?


sometimes. Like every few to several days or so.



> Do you remember them in the morning?


rarely.



> Do you have any nightmares that repeat more than one night?


depends on whether you believe dreaming about being in school and not knowing a locker combination or missing homework qualifies as a nightmare or not 



> Which was your worst nightmare?


can't honestly remember, though I do remember how fast they left my heart beating and how thankful i was that they weren't real when i woke up from them.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2016)

My parents told me I've had nightmares the last 3 days screaming someones name.

I'm curious who it is, might record myself tonight.


----------



## NeoDestiny (Feb 22, 2016)

Surprisingly, I almost never have nightmares with one exception. I went through a period of night terrors for a few years after my cousin passed away. Since then, I have slept perfectly fine. Perhaps this is because there hasn't been an event in my life yet that has invoked the kind of stress and depression that my cousin's death did.


----------



## Naraharu (Jun 4, 2016)

I usually don't have nightmares.


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (Jun 9, 2016)

No I don't have any but maybe it's cause im eating healthier or i'm trying to, i wanted to marry sugar before haha


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a lot of nightmares and other weird/disturbing dreams, mostly tied to my daily experiences. But I can deal with them.


----------

